# Sawstop ZCI with replaceable inserts - almost, not quite great



## jakep_82

On my saw (Grizzly G1023) it would be very difficult to change the blade with the arbor all the way down. Is their a reason you lower it? I'm guessing you're in an extremely small minority which is why they didn't bother to make it work with the arbor down.


----------



## longgone

Interesting…I need to check these out on the Infinity website. I bought three extra inserts when I bought my SawStop..I use one for 90 degree cuts, 45 degree miter cuts, one for Dado and an extra that I haven't used yet. This might be more practical.
I have always changed my blades with the arbor raised almost all the way up…What advantage do you see in lowering it?


----------



## TheDane

I was one of Jack Colliflower's (ColliBeck) first customers. I did a shop-made version that was okay, but this one is far better.

Full disclosure: I have never used the ColliBeck with the riving knife. I use the stock ZCI that came with my saw, so the ColliBeck plate is used for dado setups. I have had no problems, and have made a half dozen or so inserts for different dado widths. I have been planning to cut slot for the riving knife in some of my blanks on the router table, but life and other projects keep getting in the way.

FWIW, I think the blade/cartridge change is a little clumsy with the blade elevator all of the way down.


----------



## wstokes

Interesting. I was thinking the other day that it was annoying my "ZCI" isn't zero clearance at all when I use my dado stack since I'm often making a smaller dado and not the full width. I might have to try this setup some day. FWIW, I go out of my way to raise the blade to the top when changing the blade/break. Changing it in the lower position is far more difficult when I get lazy and try to do it.


----------



## pneufab

Not to spoil the review as I sure this is an awesome insert! I almost purchased one myself, but found a more economical option, especially since I already owed it!

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/94595


----------



## mbs

Pneufab - good idea.

I have the same infinity insert as shown above. It works well.


----------

